# my doggie finnally did it !!



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

I have a 4 yr old female black lab who I hunt with all the time and does almost everything I could ask of here except one thing , retrieve a canada goose ! She has retrieved many ducks ,snows, pheasants ectt but never a canada. I noticed late last year she was showing way more intrest in the canadas but there always seemed to be distractions, to many people, other dogs ectt. So, this early season I decided to go on opener for three days by myself and make it my main goal for my lab to retrieve a canada. The first bird I shot I had ao do a lot of coaxing but I never got out of my blind and she brought it right back to me . Over three days she retrieved all 13 of my geese shot no problem !! I was like a proud papa! Question, she still shows some hesitation on cripples, is there any way to over come her fear or hesitation of this, or just repedative practice ? Thanks
Adam


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Practice, or a better term experience... Congrats............


----------



## Goosehunterdog (Jun 12, 2005)

Congrats..It will just get better with time!!!


----------



## Fosse (Jan 5, 2007)

Outstanding...Good work!!


----------



## mdaniel (May 2, 2007)

Congrats..It will just get better with time. Crips are just a way the dog needs practice handling themself.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

SWEET


----------

